# Follicles



## ncun1 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm pretty new to all this and am currently on my first cycle of IUI-its planned for Thursday.
Had a scan this morning that showed 4 follicles, 2 were good- 17mm and 2 smaller that werent much good. They said my lining was good, does anyone know if the 17mm follicles are good?
I 'm waiting for the phone call to say what time I have to take my injection tonight.

Nikki


----------



## Clare the minx (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Nikki,
On my DIUI that worked my lead follicle was 17mm and I had a 2nd follicle which was 15-16mm and on that DIUI I got a BFP so yeah they sound great to me plus with the lining being good it sounds very promising.I am back again trying to have a sibling for my son from that DIUI so am hating the fertility roller coaster already!Fingers crossed for you Hun.


----------



## ncun1 (Sep 29, 2010)

Well they have put the treatment off until tomorrow now in order to try and get the 2 x 17mm a bit bigger and try and get the 13mm ( I had 2  more 1 x 13mm & 1 x 10mm) bigger again. I had to get up until 12.30am this morning to take the Ovatrel injection, couldn't sleep a wink after so am now in work totally knackered!
Hoping it works but realise it might not.

Nikki x


----------



## Clare the minx (Mar 22, 2005)

Ahh Hun try and stay positive as you never know.I know it's soo hard to go through but I do think them follicle sizes are really good I'm guessing they just want to get as many big follicles as possible so don't lose hope.I've had a natural cycle but have done egg share and done the injections which I hated!I normally pass out when I have to have a needle yet I'm the one that did the injections in myself but your doing it for a purpose what helps.

Sending you lots of       and     .


----------



## ncun1 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ahh thanks Claire. Had the IUI today at 12.30pm, wasn't as bad as I expected, the Nurse said it was the easiest IUYI shes ever done. Hubby had 27 mil after being washed with 96% motality which she said is brilliant so now just have to wait and see. Glad the injections are over but now got the pessaries to deal with lol 
Nikki xx


----------



## Clare the minx (Mar 22, 2005)

See thats brilliant so fingers crossed they al hit their target now...lol!Well I'll keep my fingers crossed for you hun and sending you lots of       and a big warning to   to stay away!
Best advice on the 2ww is try and plan to do something most days else you'll spend all the days worrying-like me...lol!And try and do something relaxing-massage,dark room,candles and relaxing music and focus on the positive-that it has worked and the baby is now growing inside you.GOOD LUCK!


----------



## ncun1 (Sep 29, 2010)

Do you realise Claire that we are cycle buddies? My AF is due 22.10.10 aswell 
My boobs are absolutley killing me, they were hurting before the IUI 
and they usually hurt after Ov but god they are killing now! Also feel really windy  

Got my fingers crossed for us both!     xx


----------



## Clare the minx (Mar 22, 2005)

I know what you mean about symptons I've has stomach twinges since the day of iui but keep trying to tell myself that it'd be too early for implantation and I'm extremely thirsty all the time plus I'm more tired than usual but when I do go to bed at night I cannot sleep as all I keep thinking about is whether it's worked or not-Oh and I agree with the wind I feel soo bloated and it's only been 6 days post iui.Also please be aware that a few people have commented that you can have an implantation bleed from day 5 onwards but in reality only 1 out of 3 people who got pregnant actually had that so don't worry if you don't.How are you finding the 2ww anyway?

Everytime I go to toilet I'm doing the knicker check...lol!and your boobs hurting is a good sign as alot of people have had that when they got pregnant so def stay positive      .I really do hope we both get a    then we could be buddies whilst pregnant too and compare notes...lol.And it will work for both of us I'm sure.Lots of      and        .Here's hoping we both stay sane on the dreaded 2ww.xxx


----------



## ncun1 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi Claire,

How are you in your 2ww?
My (..)s are killing  , they usually hurt anyway but are really bad at the moment, have been for about 4 days, but were quite sore during the injections. Still quite windy and have slight stomach ache- not sure if all in my head though? Haven't had the dreaded PMS yet, usually about now.
Nikki x


----------



## ncun1 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hiya,

Just a quick update on my 2ww. Boobs were in agony but today 8dpiui have changed to just being quite sore and my face has had an outbreak like usual before af- so looks like my IUI didn't work . Still have funny little stomach aches though.

hope your well

Nikki x


----------



## Clare the minx (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey up Nikki,
I'm also starting to get an outbreak but am still getting stomach twinges on and off but not as often during the day so try not to worry.I'm also getting bouts of nausea and I actually think it might be when I'm hungry!As if I eat something when I feel like that it tends to go off slightly.I'm drinking loads which also means I'm peeing loads so can't class that as a sign!As for the outbreak think positive as it could be due to the elevated hormones due to baby settling in so fingers crossed.Are you feeling slightly bloated at all?Alot of women who get a bfp do have alot of AF type symptoms during the 2ww so could all be a good sign.I'm positive we'll both be getting a BFP when we test.  

Loads of     and we will get a   !


----------



## ncun1 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hiya Claire,

10dpiui and I have red spotting when I 'check'  so looks like thats me out, my back is aching too, really annoyed though that my cycle has been upset usually I go to the day or 1 day over but 4-5 days early WTF!!!!! Hope your doing ok and the nausea is a good sign xxx


----------



## Clare the minx (Mar 22, 2005)

Oh babe,are you sure it's red and not pinkor pinky/red as if so it could be implantation bleeding also as it's not full blow bleeding I wouldn't count yourself out just yet.I had the tiniest bit of what I think was red yesturday when I wiped so obviously I was in flood of tears and have been feeling low.I'm like you hoping that it doesn't mean it hasen't worked as long as it's not full blown red period then there's still a chance.

Am full blown knicker checking every time I go toilet which isn't fun but still keeping   .There's still chance babe so don't count yourself out yet.xxx


     and   .


----------



## ncun1 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hiya Claire,

Its red but dry bolld if get what I mean, no flow and not staining my underwear. But my back and stomach feel like when I am on so just waiting for the worst to come, did a cheap HPT this morning BFN.
Hopefully yours will be a good outcome 
Nikki x


----------



## Clare the minx (Mar 22, 2005)

AHH hun I'm feeling the same   .Went to toilet and wiped and had some slight red mucus discharge so am thinking she is on her way so have spent this afternoon   .Have also done test this afternoon which came back   !Am sooo gutted but am trying to pull big girl pants on and get on with it.During the first week plus I was sure it had worked but since sunday I've been   .Fingers crossed hun that we both got a false negative we'll just have to wait and see now!

     and loads of    .xxx


----------

